# Anybody running a new Ranger 1880MS Angler?



## GATORGETTER (Jan 31, 2008)

I had actually read about owners putting trim tabs on and some boats have them on while on the show room floor yet. I thought it was strange. 

My heart is set on a Ranger anyway.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

GATORGETTER said:


> I had actually read about owners putting trim tabs on and some boats have them on while on the show room floor yet. I thought it was strange.
> 
> My heart is set on a Ranger anyway.


I think they are all now coming from the factory with the trim tabs, or dealers are adding them before they go out the door. Before this started happening, my understanding is the Skeeter had already tipped off the dealers that they might be necessary for them to have a solution to suggest after the buyer started complaining about the ride.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Cat power
Some good advice and some I question 
Start by getting in a few boats and see what works for your style of fishing and family time with the family,your choice may not be the next guys preference thats why there some much to choose from and can cause a headache shopping 

Keep it a fun experience


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cat Power said:


> Bought a skeeter instead a love it


Great choice!


----------

